
Using chatbots against voicespam: analyzing Lenny’s effectiveness - mathgenius
https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/08/28/using-chatbots-against-voicespam-analyzing-lennys-effectiveness/
======
oblib
So, we'll have bots sucking up bandwidth for nothing in this scenario?

How about a bot that just hangs up on them?

